# Clawfoot Tub - Water Supply Line Materials?



## Harrytheplumber (Oct 3, 2015)

I do mostly new construction, slab foundation houses, and I use Pex under the slab usually to distribute the water supply but we stub up in walls with the DWV then out of the wall with copper. I've never installed a clawfoot tub before, but Im struggling on what I need to stub out of the slab for the water supply. I want to stub up Pex but Im not sure that finished connection to the tub will be "sturdy" and Im not exactly sure how it would connect to the rigid supply lines that come with the tub (Owner hasn't specified which tub/supply lines they will be using). If it were a subfloor or second story I would no doubt stub out copper but running copper under the slab and through the slab worries me. What is the proper way to plumb for a claw tub from the slab? Thanks for any advice you can give me


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Go with galvanized pipe or for ease of installation you can install PVC. Don't let the other guys on here know I gave you solid advice, I'm not supposed to without you posting a proper intro.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Harry post an intro if you want help on this forum. It probably on your profile page somewhere.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Should your screen name really say Harrythehomeowner?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Couple of questions for the zone*

I would be more concerned about the correct location of the drain connection? Is not the trap below floor - in my day it was. Water supplies were 1/2" c.p. brass with tub knuckles and the curved nipples.
Drain connections were 1 - 3/8 O.D.
I would guess that a lot has changed on a new claw-foot ... Turtled many down steps on the remodles. Remember when the call came in that the customer needed a new sheet-goods bath floor. Go to job, disconect,
turn on side, pull the claws so that it woulds fit the doorway, had a roller made to roll it into the hallway, go back reinstall it the next day. Remember the drum traps with chrome lids? The good old days!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Copper in the slab is approved in many jurisdictions.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Go with 1/2" cast iron wrapped with styrofoam through the floors and use a cast iron by claw foot tub adapter on top.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Do what my cousin did on his first underground. He put two 1/2" Poly-b wing ells under the slab, stubbed up 12" nipples and put sleeving over it.
The returning plumber tried to spin the nipples out. He just twisted and twisted that poly until both sides snapped off. 

We had a wall of shame at the shop we worked at and that's right where they went!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd just take it right up to the faucet with red & blue PEX...:thumbup:

Why mess around with that old school shiot


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I would be more concerned about the correct location of the drain connection? Is not the trap below floor - in my day it was. Water supplies were 1/2" c.p. brass with tub knuckles and the curved nipples.
> Drain connections were 1 - 3/8 O.D.
> I would guess that a lot has changed on a new claw-foot ... Turtled many down steps on the remodles. Remember when the call came in that the customer needed a new sheet-goods bath floor. Go to job, disconect,
> turn on side, pull the claws so that it woulds fit the doorway, had a roller made to roll it into the hallway, go back reinstall it the next day. Remember the drum traps with chrome lids? The good old days!



Plumber bill is sooooooo right about this... :thumbsup:

you should be more worried about the drain on a pig like that on a slab..... If I had to do that job I would install a plastic Oaty tub rough inn box in the concrete and make everyone work around ME instead of trying to get the drain and water to exact precise settings...

I 100% guarantee you that it will never work out and the owner lady will slightly move the final location and change her mind enough just to throw you off by 2 inches and it might as well be a mile.

Install BOTH your drain and water lines in the box. and work from there.. you could come out of the edje of the box with chrome nipples off of your pex if you wanted to... anchor them to the side wall too...
.then you could even install a cleanout in the box and you could even install an Oaty plastic access wall panel on the floor for future issues if they would let you ... 

Piss on the tile guy that is his problem to tile up to your access cover

.I think you might actually be able to talk them into the access cover if you mention its a access to the cleanout


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> Plumber bill is sooooooo right about this... :thumbsup:
> 
> you should be more worried about the drain on a pig like that on a slab..... If I had to do that job I would install a plastic Oaty tub rough inn box in the concrete and make everyone work around ME instead of trying to get the drain and water to exact precise settings...
> 
> ...


I like this ,plus use the 1.5" Jacuzzi pvc tubing for the waste & overflow . The the red & blue pex just make it pop. lol


----------

